# Making a nut out of tagua



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

do you think i could make a guitar nut outta this ?

Tagua Nuts (Vegetable Ivory) - Lee Valley Tools

It says its very durable and used as a substitute for elephant ivory.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Try it. It is dense alright. I've used it for shims and position markers. Careful though, it does chip like bone, just without the "grain".

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

i've never made a nut before, any tips ?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

stick some medium grit sandpaper 150 grit to a flat surface and sand the surface of your blank flat ,after you rough cut out your blank .i do this all the time with moose bone


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

copperhead said:


> .i do this all the time with moose bone


Now there is a builder from the rock!!!!


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

This should guide you pretty good.

Making a new nut by Frank Ford

Have fun!


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

copperhead said:


> .i do this all the time with moose bone


Do you have to age the bone before you use it....(When are you going to drop by again for a chat?)


----------



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks for the link alain!


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## Hypno Toad (Aug 1, 2009)

Dumb question (maybe) but could you make a headnut or bridge out of a hardwood?

I've got a lot of spare padauk scraps laying around, and wouldn't mind putting it to use.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hmm


Bone... isn't that what is usually used?

Who named the part, made of bone, a nut?


----------



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

so can a nut be made out of hardwood like hypno toad said ?


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes, it's been done before, but it's less than ideal. It absorbs vibration more than bone does and it's not as durable.


----------



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

ok thanks again alain


----------

